# Psalm 46C - Ein Feste Burg



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

Psalm 46C: Psalm 46

Ein Feste Burg, 88.88.66.668.

1. 1 God is our refuge and our strength,
A present help in our distress.
2 We will not therefore be afraid
though' all the earth should be removed,
though' mountains great be hurled
Into the ocean's depths,
3 though' seas may roar and foam
And billows shake the shore,
though' mountains tremble at their power.

2. 4 A river brings refreshing streams
To cheer the city of our God,
The Most High's holy dwelling place.
5 God is in her; she won't be moved;
At dawn will God help her.
6 The heathen rage; realms quake;
He lifts His voice; earth melts.
7 The LORD of hosts with us!
Our fortress strong is Jacob's God.

3. 8 O come, see what the LORD has done;
He desolations brought on earth;
9On earth He puts an end to wars,
Breaks bow and spear, and chariots burns.
10 Be still! Know I am God.
Exalted o'er all men,
Exalted o'er all earth.
11 The LORD of host with us!
Our fortress strong is Jacob's God.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2008)

[video=youtube;HNXISi43tlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNXISi43tlQ[/video]


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 2, 2008)

We are singing a similar metered version of that Psalm next week for worship. Thanks


----------

